# once again.. surprise



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

ok Saturday after I got back from Bible study I called all the goats from the barn down the driveway for roll call..
Cocoa didnt show up so I knew she was getting down to business in the barn and hopefully I got home in time..
Yep!!!.. she had a lil buckskin filly almost completely dry but still needed to be placed closer.. momma was still on her side getting ready for Kid number two which turned out to be a larger buckling.. buckskin.. got him out of the bag.. whiped his face down and cleared all obstructions .. put him close to mommas head so she could deal with him.. then kid number three comes out.. a black and white,, teeny tiny buckling.. marked like a dutch rabbit,, so cute.. thought he was very frail but he's doing good too..
took all 5 of them yesterday to have them disbudded..
they all utilize the tipis.. good thing we had 4 built.. looks like I need to have four more real soon.. lol. anyways..
the lil doeling we named Yahtzee,, the bigger buckling we named Jenga,, and the lil black and white buckling is named Twister..
about an hour after they were born and all things passed like they should I ran to the neighbors who brings those passel of kids over on Sunday afternoons to let her know..big announcement !!!Triplets..
and 20 minutes later here they come.. only the girls the boys went fishing and the girls sat right down with Cocoa and the kids and had a petting and loving on session and Cocoa accepted the new attention for her babies,, but God help the chickens should they jump in there.. lmao
the game names were the only thing I could think of after the kids showed up to play with the babies,, Photos next week I promise..
All good legs and plenty of vigor.. the black and white is a lil on the narrow side but hey things could perk up and change as he grows..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on the healthy triplest


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.... :wink: :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## 7acreranch (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations for your healthy triplets! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats-you've got babies everywhere! :stars:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Ditto, congrats and waiting on the pics.


----------

